# How to tell diff between Double and Triple Left pod...



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

I have not ever used a Triple setup, or have seen one. How does one tell if the left pod brake/shift lever is a double or triple? For the triple is it possible to jump from the granny gear straight to the biggest ring with one stroke?


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> I have not ever used a Triple setup, or have seen one. How does one tell if the left pod brake/shift lever is a double or triple? For the triple is it possible to jump from the granny gear straight to the biggest ring with one stroke?


You have to know the model (number is under the rubber hood).

No, they do not go from inner to outer ring with one stroke.

I assume that you are refering to road shifters.

TF


----------

